# The miserable life of Casper!



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I woke up to find myself in a little cup full of poop! My scales burned from the ammount of ammonia in this dreadfull place! As the day went on many people passed me but they did not even look at me because im not as coulorfull as other bettas. The next day one of the employes comes up to my cup and says " Lets move you to the back shelf , your not as nice as the others. " As Weeks passed i lost the effort to swim. I was close to dieing but just as i thought of giving up a hand reaches to grab my cup . " oh you poor thing! your coming with me! " a kind voice says . The car journey home was nerve racking all i could think of was " whats my new home going to be like?" suddenly the car came to a holt! The kind person that rescued me took me inside there home . I could see a TANK! I couldent wait to swim in my new home ! 

i hope you enjoyed this story. his life is not so miserable in the end! tell me if you want me to continue.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

> i hope you enjoyed this story. his life is not so miserable in the end! tell me if you want me to continue.


Continue!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes! Do!


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

continue please.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

This should be brought back to the front of the Betta Art section! Continue!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Ok I will start again 

As the kind women brought be in from the cold I could see the tank! I was so close to a happy life . She placed me in the tank. My fins felt alive again!. As the night past I regained my colour . My red and blue body shined again. I was as happy as could be. 
Continue?


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Please Continue!! ^.^


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

As night fell the kind women who people called Lucy turned off my tank light and the house lights. I slowly fell asleep. Then about a hour later I was woken up by a glowing light the distance. I quickly realised it was a electric socket setting on fire. I zoomed round my tank. I could do nothing. I could not shout to my lovely owner who was fast asleep upstairs. I just watched as the flame slowly caught fire. It spread halfway across thhe room. What was i going to do?
Continue?


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

""skueeels"" contiueeee!!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Everything around me was going up in flames. It was so close to me. My tank was BOILING! The bright light was hurting my eyes. My tank was at the back of the living room. Next to the couch. The couch was clse to the flames. I was hoping it didnt catch on fire. The fire reached the t.v. BOOM! The T.V blew up in flames. I then heard Lucy scream . I was safe. Or was I? She was stood just outside the door. She could not get in as it was too dangerous. All I could hear was "Casper ,Casper!" Continue?


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

''LAe GaSP!!''


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Lucy dialled 911 . The fire fighters was on there way I was still scared the fire roared! It was right to my tank. I feared the worse. I wished goodbye to my owner . Just then a load of men ran in. Water was been sprayed everywhere. After about an hour the fire was gone. Lucy came running across the room to me. She hugged my tank , I swam round all happy. After that my life was not so miserable. So that was my life. 



2 years later. 
Life is great lucy now has a lvely husband called stave and little baby boy called Ben . He loves watching me swim around. Also I now have a new betta friend call Lilly. Life could not be better


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Yaayy! ''claps hands''


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Good story!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

you make it sound like they put him in an already dirty cup like the petstore cares so little for them that they use already dirty cups


----------

